# I Know This Is Dogs. Any Info on Feeding Kittens/Cats Raw?



## 3RingCircus (May 24, 2010)

I know this is dog's forum.

Does anyone have information on feeding raw to kittens and cats?

Thank you!


----------



## OtherGuy (Nov 30, 2016)

3RingCircus said:


> I know this is dog's forum.
> 
> Does anyone have information on feeding raw to kittens and cats?
> 
> Thank you!


I believe the ratio is the same PMR ratios we feed our dogs. I am aware that cats need taurine (as they can't synthesize it otherwise) so foods like beef heart are essential.

Not a cat guy, but...

Bill


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Cats can be difficult, but the younger you can start them the better. Giving all the proteins, organs and bones you can just like dogs, but you must add a taurine source at each meal. Heart is the best source for that.


----------



## OldGnarlHead (Feb 17, 2016)

The ratios are all the same, but you want to make sure to have 5% of the muscle meat come from heart. Most cats aren't very interested in hoofed animals but some will take it. 
To start them off, you want to stop free feeding altogether, and then switch to the highest quality wet food you can. Then, add in little bits of muscle meat. Once they take that, just try marinating the meat bits in the wet food. You can then try adding in more kinds of meats and cuts, moving then to organs. You can't do the 'starve them' option with cats as it can cause them potentially fatal liver complications.


----------



## 3RingCircus (May 24, 2010)

OldGnarlHead said:


> You can't do the 'starve them' option with cats as it can cause them potentially fatal liver complications.


Where do I find out information on this? I read this somewhere ages ago and told someone else about it. Merck Manual? Thanks.


----------



## OldGnarlHead (Feb 17, 2016)

3RingCircus said:


> Where do I find out information on this? I read this somewhere ages ago and told someone else about it. Merck Manual? Thanks.


This article touches on it a bit


----------

